# perni filettati



## Indrid Cold

Bonjour à tous;
Contexte : Traduction rapport technique de restauration de fresque murale

_...mediante infiltrazioni di malte idrauliche fluide e l’inserimento di *perni filettati* 

_Ma traduction :_ par infiltration de mortier hydraulique fluide et par l’insertion de *broches filetées

*_J'ai un petit doute pour *perni* : *broches*Quelqu'un a une idée ?

IC


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao IC,
En tapant "perno filettato" sur google.it/immagini, on arrive à quasiment tout ce qui se visse, boulon, vis, goujon, tige, broche, etc... Pour être vraiment sûr de ne pas dire de bêtises, j'utiliserais le terme le plus général, compréhensible de tout le monde: "tige filetée". S'il n'y avait pas l'adjectif "fileté", "broche" conviendrait très bien. En alternative, les "goujons filetés" sont ce qu'il y a de plus courant sur le net en fait de terme spécialisé.


----------



## Indrid Cold

Super! Grazie Matoupaschat


----------



## matoupaschat

Prego!
Je dirais aussi plutôt "injection" que "infiltration".


----------



## Corsicum

Aussi : les *pieux filetés ?*
Il y a un autre nom très précis pour la consolidation de routes mais je ne m’en souviens plus ?


----------



## Corsicum

matoupaschat said:


> les "goujons filetés"


Je ne connaissais pas du tout, vu aussi "goujons" ici :
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/RECH_mot.do?ihmlang=it


----------

